# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  شهر رمضان على الابواب فهل استعديت له ؟

## Mr_HelL

السلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته

مساء الخير على جميع اعضاء منتدى الحصن وعسى ان يكون الجميع بالف خير

نحن مقبلين على شهر رمضان شهر الطاعة والغفران انتظرناه بفارغ الصبر كل عام وسنبقى ننتظره كل سنة

هو شهر خير وبركة وغفران لجميع ذنوبنا بأذنه تعالى وقرب اكثر من الله عز وجل 


ولكن ماهو استعدادنا له هذه السنة؟



لا اقصد بالطبع استعدادنا بالمأكل والمشربشهر رمضان على الابواب فهل استعديت له ؟

ولا اقصد استعدادنا لمشاهدة المسلسلات والبرامج الرمضانية (المضيعة للوقت)

وانما اقصد ماهو استعدادنا لنغير القليل من انفسنا من خلاله

هي فرصة لي ولكم في هذا الشهر الفضيل لنجعل اكثر اوقاتنا في هذا الشهر للعبادة

هي فرصة كبيرة لاتعوض لمن كانت له نية حقيقة بداخله ليكون اكثر قربا من الله

فكم من فتاة يجول في خاطرها منذ سنة او سنتين او حتى منذ فترة قليلة ان تتحجب مثلا وتقول هي مجرد فكرة
ولماذا لانجعل من هذه الفكرة واقع قابل للتطبيق منذ شهر رمضان وما بعده؟

وكم من شاب لديه رغبة معينة في ان يتقرب من الله في هذا الشهر بالتحديد لشعوره بحاجته الماسة لذلك
ولماذا لايتقرب الى الله اكثر في هذا الشهر بكثرة العبادة وعمل الخير وتقديم المساعدة للاخرين؟

كلنا خطائون ولدينا ذنوبنا


وسؤالي لمن يريد المشاركة في الموضوعشهر رمضان على الابواب فهل استعديت له ؟

ماهو استعدادك لشهر رمضان هذه السنة؟؟


الله يبلغنا رمضان واحنا بصحة و عافية و بأحسن حاااااال

اتمنى الكل يشااارك ويتفااااعل معي

شااااكر لكم

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

اكيد مستعدين اله للعبادة والطاعة وقراءة القران
بارك الله فيك

----------


## دموع الغصون

كل منا يضع هدف المرحة المستقبلية فكيف لو كانت هذه المرحلة رمضان 
يجب أن تكون عامرة بالأهداف 
ولازم يكون الها مقياس للحكم على نجاح تحقيق هذه الأهداف 
تبدأ الأهداق بالعبادة و تنتهي بالطاعات و تستمر بالإيمان النابع من القلب 
جعلنا الله واياكم من عتقاء هذا الشهر
واعاننا الله على القيام و الصيام و قراءة القرآن

----------

